

Linus Torvalds Has Changed His Mind About Gnome 3 - tux1968
https://plus.google.com/102150693225130002912/posts/WTLyn7dqYoR

======
old-gregg
Ignore the blogspam, here's the original Linus post:
[https://plus.google.com/102150693225130002912/posts/WTLyn7dq...](https://plus.google.com/102150693225130002912/posts/WTLyn7dqYoR)

~~~
michaelcampbell
? The link above goes right to the google plus post also. (Did it originally
not?)

~~~
old-gregg
No, the original link was to a shady fake "news" site with zero original
content which basically contained copy&pasted Linus post peppered with a ton
of ads. The green clowns below probably have something to do with it.

------
CoffeeDregs
I'm the odd man out because I use Gnome 3 daily (on Debian unstable) and I
haven't noticed any decrease in productivity... There are certainly some areas
to improve, but it's nice, works well and it looks pretty. That said, I do
look forward to the extensions...

------
hippich
I just tried gnome-shell and so far I liked it. With xorg-edgers ppa and
bleeding nouveau drivers, it is smooth and fast on my aging laptop.

Granted, I spend most of my time in terminal and use GUI to launch Chrome,
Thunderbird and GIMP (mostly via Alt-F1 and typing name of app), but still, I
like it so far.

On a new laptop I plan to try again KDE (after 1 year working in gnome) just
to see how far it went, but I strongly advise anyone on Ubuntu 11.10 at least
try gnome-shell - it is so easy, so you will not waste much time if you not
like it.

~~~
shellehs
I prefer super key the Alt+F*, less labor, and faster and easy to notice the
input area than KDE Alt+F2 like.

I have used to move mouse on screen up-left corner to see the windows
thumbnails view. then the windows became hard to distinquish. On KDE, they
have diffrent size or shape, and icons over the thumbnails.GNOME has the same
size and shape, and the window's name is too small to read.

the sidebar, the dock whatever, useless to me.

------
w1ntermute
I don't know why people even bother with environments like KDE or GNOME. Go
for something like Xfce or LXDE and you'll have a DE that gets the job done
and won't suddenly decide one day to change everything. Any sort of
productivity gained from the new "desktop paradigms" is lost to the
bikeshedding that inevitably accompanies these changes.

------
StringyBob
That page had a 100% crash rate for me when scrolling down in safari iPhone
ios5 - impressive!

~~~
bergie
I wonder if Safari on iOS could recognize Google+ URLs just like it does with
YouTube, and open them in the native app.

~~~
ajanuary
The Google+ app could register it's own url scheme, and then the Google+
website can UA-sniff for iOS and redirect to the special url scheme.

------
nknight
That's not "changed his mind", that's "found ways to route around the
braindamage with unofficial things the GNOME 3 'designers' won't accept".

~~~
bergie
Ah, yes, that must be why GNOME hosts an extensions gallery for the shell:
<https://extensions.gnome.org/>

Also, nice calling the work of others "brain damage" when they really try to
improve the state of desktop usability. Granted, not every of the concepts is
brilliant, but if you don't try, we'll be stuck in Windows 95 concepts forever

~~~
mbq
The problem is that Gnome authors didn't gave a chance to try -- they've just
made a beta version lacking most functionality of the previous incarnations
and shipped it along with all problems of fresh version of Gtk and systemd
saying "Look how we've made Gnome better!". No wonder almost everybody hated
this almost instantly.

~~~
bkor
systemd is not part of GNOME

------
hendrix
Guess I'm just not ready to leave the task bar behind.

~~~
silon3
I'm waiting for alt+tab to be changed to window-based (without application
grouping).

~~~
bmunro
Install gnome-shell-extension-alternate-tab.

------
beatle
nothing beats Window Maker.

